# B14 SER rims-tire rub shock on B13?



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I got a 93 Sentra SE and a 97 Sentra GXE. I have the rims off of a 95 SER on my 97 Sentra. They work fine on the 97 but when I tried putting them on the 93 Sentra for inspection(the rear tires on the 93 don't have enough tread) the driver's side rear tire was rubbing the shock. I know the are in need of replacement but that shouldn't change anything since it's rubbing the part below the spring. Any ideas or is it just that these rims won't work with a B13? It only does it on the one side. I had the car inspected once with those on it and it failed because of something else but I asked them to check about why it's rubbing and the guy said it's probably because that tire had a little bit more tread than the passenger side rear tire. I think he was just making something up cuz that don't sound right, besides the difference in tread is only noticeable either by measuring or by putting them next to one and other to look.

Mitch


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

toe or some type of angle adjustment could be off causing one side to hit and the other side not, idk just a thought


----------

